# THE MONKEYS!



## lyndsy (Aug 2, 2005)

Well today is the BIG DAY!

EMMA COMES HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:jumpforjoy:

I'm going to get her around 7 tonight. AND I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So since Buster and Tuckers pic thread has gotten SOOO BIG, and Emma comes home tonight, I thought i'd start fresh!

So this thread will officially hold BUSTER, TUCKER, DAYTONA, AND EMMA'SPICTURES AND STORIES! and believe me, there will be stories...

So when I get home i'll let you all know how it went!

Until then,

:monkey:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2005)

:groupparty:Can't WAIT!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

I am so excited for you. I can't until you get home with yourlittle bundle of joy. Congratualtions!! Hug her for me too.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Yippee!!!







Raspberry


----------



## Shuu (Aug 2, 2005)

I pray for Emma's sanity.:foreheadsmack:
:kiss:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 2, 2005)

*Shuu wrote: *


> I pray for Emma's sanity.:foreheadsmack:
> :kiss:






and yours


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Yippee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a spaz this mouse is! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

two more hours!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 2, 2005)

OH GOSH, DON'T START THAT!

time will seem to stand still...

:waiting:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

ok...i sowwy..

i cant wait to find out which boy is gonna like her best! 

it'll be like your own soap opera!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 2, 2005)

Will you be introducing them today or waiting till tomorrow or Thursday? Is her cage in the monkey's room?


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm going to let her settle in for a few days before I introduce her to the Monkeys!

Her cage is in her own room, and she'll have the WHOLE room to run,play, and explore. I will have the doorway blcked off by a baby gate,so she can interact with the Monkeys! but with a safety net...

It will be like my own little soap opera... hmmmmmm, what shall I name it?

As the Jungle Turns?

The Young and the Wild?
:wink:
:monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

hehe...I like "The Young and the Wild " ...lol you could even make a lil video documentary of it!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 2, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> It will be like my own little soap opera... hmmmmmm, what shall I name it?
> 
> As the Jungle Turns?
> 
> ...


Hee hee! Too funny! 

The Furry and The Restless

Ha!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

lol im so excited to find out wha happens and its not even my bun coming home!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 2, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!

Can't wait to hear all about it and how she settles in.  And PICTURES!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 2, 2005)

WELCOME HOME EMMA!!!!

II just know you are going to loveyour mom, she is so awesome. I just know you are going to love your newhome. You have two Monkeys to whip into shape and a big Monkey namedDaytona who looks big and scary but is a real mush, I'm sure you'lllove him. He might want to share your salad, just a headsup.

CONGRATULATIONS LYNDSY!!!!!!!

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Yippee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think the mouse is drunk... it makes me dizzy watching it...


----------



##  (Aug 3, 2005)

Perfect name for your Soap Opera Lyndsy::

General Monkeyville


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 3, 2005)

Well we made it!

Sorry it took so long, I didn't get in until after 11pm last night. Emmas foster mum and I talked our brains out for hours...

By the time I got her settled in it was after 1am, and I was pooped!

Emma is a real sweetheart. She's quiet, and laid back. Right now she's a little stressed, as to be expected.

She ate a bit of food last night, and drank some water. She ate alittle hay, and pooped all over the room. (I guess she's marking herterritory?) We had a little bit of mushy poops this morning, but mostof it was normal, solid little cocoa puffs.

She is the most GORGEOUS girl! She has ice blue eyes, and her feet,tail, ears, and nose are this smokey grey colour. She's also a BIGgirl! 

I was told it might take her a while before she fully warms up to us, but i've got all the time in the world!

It's amazing how you can love somebody you just met isn't it?

That's all for now! 

:monkey:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Perfect name for your Soap Opera Lyndsy::
> 
> General Monkeyville


LOL


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 3, 2005)

Yay. Emma's home! Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics, Pics,Pics,Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics, Pics,Pics,Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics,Pics, Pics, Pics,Pics,

Do ya get the hint ?

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Lyndsy, how was Emma's first night athome? Is she settling in ok? What did the Monkeys think of her scent onyou and your clothes? Any news??

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> It's amazing how you can love somebody you just met isn't it?
> 
> :monkey:




It's easy to do with animals!

:heart:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 3, 2005)

As far as pics go, i'm gonna wait a couple of days and let her settle in. She still runs under the bed sometimes.

Tucker met Emma through the bars of our baby gate today. I was sittingon the computer....(as usual...) and all of a sudden I see this bigbrown bumb flying htrough the air... LMBO! It's Tucker binkying allover the place...

Emma was sitting there with her nose pressed through the whole tryingto get his attention. So he hopped back over, and they just kindastared at eachother, and thenTucker took off binkying again...

I think he's a little annoyed with me because I gave Emma his playroom,but he now gets all of the hallway, the bathroom, and the bunny room.OH!andtodayHEopened Busters cage, and was hoppingaround inside...

Daytona is just DYING to get in there with Emma and sniff her butt... LMBO!

CRAZY MONKEYS!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

uh-oh looks like Tucker has first dibs on meeting Emma! How will Buster react?? 

let the drama beginnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

OH that Tucker, what alove.:inlove:I'm glad she is settling in so well. I can't getover Tucker's reaction yet somehow I am not surprised.Thisis geat news. I am so hapy for you Lyndsy:hug:.

I totally understand about the waiting for Emma pictures. But ummm any new Monkey pics?please????

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

lyndsy* wrote: *


> WHO DO YOU THINK EMMA WILL BOND WITH??????


Carolyn* wrote: *


> I say Emma will bond with......
> 
> Ummm...Buster!





> Laura*wrote: *





> (I'm pulling for Tucker, personally)



Yay, Tucker! I was right! Carolyn, you owe me $50!




Hee hee!

Lyndsy, I'm so glad all is going well. I saw Emma's pic on your other thread and she's gorgeous!

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm glad that everything is going so well! Shesounds like she's settling in quite nicely. You must be hardly able tokeep your eyes off of her. I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 3, 2005)

Well 

ITS PICTURE TIME!!!!!!







Tucker obviously cooling himself on the vent....






Buster in his Royal pose...

AND INTRODUCING MY DIVA BUNN EMMA!
















I wasn't going to take any of her, BUT I had the camera out, at Tina bobinas request, and she popped out from under the bed, like, 'don'tforget meeeee'

common' how cute are these Monkeys???????

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhh Emma is SOO pretty!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

She really is gorgeous. Just look at that baby's dewlap!

I love it!

Laura


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Gorgeous buns girl. You didwell. I can just see this little bunny butt flying throughthe air out of the corner of my eye. LMBO


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 3, 2005)

Well Emma is slowly comming out of her shell!

She's checking stuff out, chinning everything, and not running under the bed every time someone walks by her room.

She had her veggies tonight, and didn't mind that I sat there with herwhile she ate. She even nudged me for some attention!:yes:

Tucker still went crazy after seeing her again, he must of binkied for an hour straight tonight!

Buster on the other hand, walked up to the gate sniffed it, and ran to his cage...

I don't know what that means...onder:

She isn't too fond of Daytona yet. When he barks she runs under thebed. But the Monkeys! did that too for a few weeks after we got them,now they just look at him like, "shut up funny looking bunny" LMBO!

So, all in all, I think we had a GREAT first day, and she seems happy, shy, but happy...

:heart:

from the jungle


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 3, 2005)

I am glad to see that she is starting to fit in. I look forward to hearing more stories here


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 3, 2005)

:love:OH Lyndsy they all look great.Tucker posing so cute, boy I see him and melt. I love how Buster can'tbe bothered with posing for pics. What a little stinker Monkey. Emma,is gorgeous. That picture in the other thread doesn't do this beautyjustice. She is soooo Pretty. She looks like a little Princess. 

I am so happy for you. What an Awesome first day. I am justhappy beyond words for you. Daytona is such a funny Monkey.

Gice all the Monkeys hugs and kisses from Auntie Tina. Tellthem I love them all so much. You sure do know how to pick them girl.They are all lookers.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2005)

Emma's beautiful! It sounds likeTucker thinks so, to. I bet Buster will comearound. Mocha hated Loki for the first 2 weeks or so, andthen fell deeply in love with him.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2005)

What a little sweetheart Emma is. Sounds likeshe is beginning to get some confidence too - she'll soon be puttingthe male Monkeys in their place . Buster sounds like he is playinghard to get 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 4, 2005)

How funny, theboys reaction to her! Now, tell me, where is the storyabout how she came about and what kind of rabbit she is.....herstory??? I was MIA a lot for a while with work and all....

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 4, 2005)

EMMAS STORY!

Emma is a Californian rabbit. She has blue eyes, and grey, nose, ears, tail, and feet. She weighs about 10-11 lbs.

Emma is a Rescue Rabbit. She was found about a year ago as a stray, insomeones backyard. We aren't too sure how old she really is. She islitter trained, and spayed. She LOVES a full body massage, but hasn'tallowed me to give her one YET!!!!

Emma spent a year in a WONDERFUL foster home, where she was VERY loved,and is VERY missed. Her foster mum was pretty upset, and pretty happyall at the same time, about Emma comming to stay with us. She knew Emmawas going to her 'Forever Home' where she would be spiled to all endsof the earth, but at the same time would miss her a great deal.

Emma is a very quiet rabbit, who likes to spend most of her time layingaround. I'm hoping after she starts to settle in, that might change awee bit. When I go into see her and spend a few minutes on the floorwith her, her curiosity gets the better of her, and she comes boundingover to sniff me from head to toe!

We aren't used to loud bunny jumps, LOL! Buster and Tucker's littlehops don't make all that much noise, but Emma we can hear her jumpingaround from downstairs! LOL!

I've said it before and i'll say it again,

It truely is amazing how much you can love someone you've just met. 

When I first walked into Emmas room at her foster home, I was in LOVE!Just as I was to meet Daytona, and the Monkeys! Katannah, and my fishtoo! (can't forget Peter... LOL!) 

I finally got my big bunny I always wanted, and Emma FINALLY got a FOREVER HOME, that she always deserved.

:rainbow:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 4, 2005)

That's sweet! Emma's going to be maaaajorly spoiled!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 4, 2005)

cant wait to hear and SEE more


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 4, 2005)

I took some more pics of Emma!

I couldn't resist! She is just so beautiful!

This is Emma playing with her new toys....







She just LOVES her new toys!






This is her cage in her room...






PEEK A BOO






DIVA POSE!






How GORGEOUS is Princess Emma



I thought I would mention that I caught Tucker and Emma groomingeachother through the baby gate today, her tounge is SOOO big shesoaked Tucks whole head! LMBO!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## Ally (Aug 4, 2005)

Oooohh... I think somebunnies are falling in love!







Great pics!

Ally


----------



## irishmist (Aug 4, 2005)

All your babies are just wonderful!

Susan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 5, 2005)

Today was another good day!

Tucker was his usual CRAZY MAN self!

I was followed around today by Tucker, he wanted to go EVERYWHERE I did!

I went in the bathroom, he did too!

I went in to see Emma he sat at the gate looking at me, waiting for my return.

When I went downstairs, he sat peeking through the gate. He wouldleave, and when he heard the gate opening up, he would come tearingacross the hallway to see me. I got kisses, and head nudges ALL daylong. He's my little sweetheart!

Buster has noticed Emma finally. He doesn't seem to care that she here... He sniffs her gate and leaves. 

Tucker sits and pines for her to come and say hello... LOL!

Emma I have noticed is REALLY food motivated... When I go in there tosee her and have food, she comes right over to see me, I even gotkisses today when I brought her her veggies! BUT if I have nothing, Iget nothing! LMBO!

*The Monkeys are both 8 mos. old now, and i'm starting to limmittheir food, and switching them to a timothy based pellet. Does a 1/4cup of pellets seem enough? They also get about 1 cup of fresh veggiesa day, and unlimited hay, and water...

Emma is already on timothy based pellets, and I read to giveherabout 3/4 cup of food for her a day, with 2 1/2 cups offresh veggies, unlimited hay, and water? 

Does this seem right to you guys?
*
:monkey::monkey::monkey::monkey:


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 5, 2005)

Lyndsay, Just when I think your babiesaresome ofthe cutest ones I have seen. You prove itto be so and get another beautiful one.

Emma's gorgeous! Welcome home Emma. Sorry if I'm catching this late

Vickie xxxx


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh Tucker is in love! And who couldblame him - Emma is a beauty. She looks like a queen bunnyposing for the camera.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm having just SOO much fun with Emma. It's nice to have a little girl around!

Someone I can buy pink stuff for.

I call her my Diva Bunny, or Princess Emma, or Emmy Wemmy! I call herbaby girl too, but she's one big baby girl, that's for sure!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 6, 2005)

What a pretty girl she is! She looks alot like Elvis and seems like she must have a similartemperamentand a similar start in life. (He's aCalifornian too.)

I'm so glad she found her forever home with you.

Jen


----------



## ariel (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh she is amazing!!! What a face! She is so lucky to have you as her mummy


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well we cut our nails today!

Good grief am I GLAD thats over!

Buster is such a pain in the backside when it comes to that!

Emma is doing much better, settling real nice.

She met Buster through the gate and started grooming him as well! So Idon't know what to think now! She seems more excited when he comesaround. Today she ignored my poor Tucks, not that he cared he had hismum to follow all over the place! 

So i've got everyone on a food schedule! The boys are now 8 mos. old.

Buster and Tucker get 1/2 cup of timothy basedpellets,unlimited timothy hay, and water (of course) now this is where i'mgetting conflicting numbers... FRESH VEGGIES! 

I've read that the average 6lb. rabbit should get on average at least 2cups of fresh veggies a day! Buster is 5 lbs. Tucker is 7 lbs. (calledvet to find out...) That sounds like ALOT to me??????

Emma is getting 3/4 cup of timothy based pellets, unlimited timothyhay, and water. Now her too, i'm not sure how much fresh veggies togive her? She weighs about 10-12 lbs. How much should I give her?

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

2 cups of fresh veggies for a 6 lb.rabbitdoes seem like a lot of vegetables to take in for alittle one, but also know of some farmers that gave nothing to theirrabbits other than leftover from their crop. 

I'd start out slow and add to it, if you wish, and see how they handle it. Watch for watery poop.

Love how you're putting down the three Monkeys and Beauty. :inlove:

Very appropriate. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello All!

I took some more pics for you all to see! 

Emma, who nearly scared me half to death, because I thought she was dead!
















and of course my Tucker Bucks! and his FLOP!






and an action shot of Tucks playing with his ball!






and last but NOT least.....

Bust a boo!






LMBO! These Monkeys! are GREAT! Everyday they make me laugh! and Emma,she's still VERY quiet, but I think shes a little older...

They are now ALL on a schedule! Salad in morn. salad at night, pelletsin morn., and pellets at night! Fresh hay and water all day long!

They are LOVING this salad twice a day thing! LOL! 

All our poops are fine! They're not watery, or the slight bit changed.

Tucker and Emma get a little upset when thier foodbowls areempty. They pick them up(ceramic) and toss 'em around! LMBO!

Hope you like the pics!

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

Great pics, Lyndsy. Emma has really made herselfat home, and look at Tucks hogging the air vent . Such beautifulMonkeys:inlove:

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 10, 2005)

Jeremy say Emma flopped and said,"That's one big bunny!:shock:". He said she is so pretty.

I loves the action shot of Tucker playing with his ball. I love how he's covering the vent lmbo.

We both agree that Buster boy is just so cute. He looks so angelic.

You have so much beauty there in the Jungle. I would be hardpressed to get much done during the day. Way too much cuteness.

Love on those babies for me. Jeremy asked if you could please give tham all a kiss on the nose for him. 

I can't forget my boy Daytona, give him an extra pinch of salad from Auntie Tina and cousin Jer.

Tina, Jeremy &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 11, 2005)

We both agree that Buster boy is just so cute. He looks so angelic.

:rofl:KEY WORD: "LOOKS"

Jer thinks Emmas big, LOL! What about Wollo boy? Emmas only half the size of Apollo!

Kisses all handed out, well except for Mr. Daytona, he's downstairs with his dad, playing xbox! Boys will be boys!

:heart:

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 11, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> We both agree that Buster boy is just so cute. He looks so angelic.
> 
> :rofl:KEY WORD: "LOOKS"
> 
> ...


X-box!! the cause of insomnia! I made the mistake of buying thenew grand theft auto for my b/f's b-day.........i dont think he'sstopped playing it since....i really think his brains are gonna turn tomush!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 11, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *lyndsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Weboth agree that Buster boy is just so cute. He looks so angelic.
> ...


I SOO know what you mean....:disgust:


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I thought i'd share our eventful evening with you all!

Last night, we went to bed, as usual, daytona played with his nightnight cookies, mum said good night to the jungle, for another day, andwe went to sleep....

at 4am, I heard this LOUD CRASH! I bolted up from my sleep(which wasgood, I was dreaming of Colin Ferral, YUMMY) LMBO! only to find Daytonaand Peter the same as me! Peter and I looked at eachother, and hescreamed, THERE'S A RABBIT ON THE BED! 

Now Buster and Tucker get locked up at night in thier condos, and Emmahas a gate across her door... So i'm thinking yeah right, loony toon,go back to the nut house!

As he's talking, I tell him to be quiet, (although I wasn't that niceabout it at the time) I can hear thumping, OVER AND OVER AND OVERAGAIN! 

So now i'm freakin' RIGHT OUT!Peter said he saw something onthe bed, Daytona was SCARED out his mind! (nice gaurd dog eh?????) Soi'm thinking what is the house, and WHO IS THUMPING, AND WHY?

I go into jungle, the two Monkeys! are on alert! Both sitting straightup wide awake, looking at me like what the heck is goin' on mum!?!?!?

So I run my butt into Emmas room, SHE'S THUMPING STILL, OVER AND OVER.....

I run back into the jungle to get her some food to coax her out so Ican see if she's ok... Load up the food, nothing, so I lay on thefloor, in a calming voice, i call her, she comes right out and flopsbeside me, relieved, she lets out a sigh, and starts to sleep...

As she's sleeping I looked around, her waterdisheis knocked over, her towel is soaked, her water bottleis knocked off, and she's breathing heavily still...

So I wake her up to get her to hop around to make sure she hasn't broken anything or is bleeding anywhere. She's fine!

So I get her a clean dry towel, refill her water, and tell her I loveher, and turned out her light. (she has a night light, so she can seeher food and stuff) I watched in the dark hallway to see what she did,she went under her dresser and flopped, out like a light!

So then I had to go in and tell the boys Emma was ok, and give them lovin's too.

Oh but it doesn;t end there....

Daytona and Peter are STILL freaked out! Peter is SO SURE he sawsomething on the bed... He says it was a little grey, or brown bunny.He is possitive Daytona saw it too! 

So who was my little visitor last night????????

Not only do I have three VERY diiferent REAL bunnies, now i've got a ghost bunny too?!?!?!?!?

What freaked Emma out SOOO much, that would cause her to knock all her things aound?

the mystery of the little grey bunny?!!?!?!?!?

:thumper:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

:scared:thats freaky Lyndsy!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe Misty came to say HI to her Auntie and cousins.

I bet if you think about it will come to you who it was.

Still scary to say the least.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2005)

Woah, Lyndsy, how spooky is that!!!! Hope all your babies settled back down OK.

I *DARE* you to watch 'Night of the Lepus' tonight 

Jan


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 18, 2005)

> So who was my little visitor last night????????




Maybe a mouse...:shock:


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 18, 2005)

You know Tina, I thought that exact thing last night when it happened... I just wish, i'd have seen her...

I didn't feel freaked out about it, it woke me up in a startle, but nothing scared me... IT WAS PETER! LMBO! Big strong man!

I was gonna suggest watching that movie, but I don't have it, and wouldn't even know where to get it!

Emma is still REALLY timid about the whole thing... She's been hiding all day, under her dresser!

Oh and Tina, I tried to put the pumpkin in thier bowls, and Emma andTucks STILL won't eat it! all they've had is thier salad, and whateverpellets from last night...

I CAN"T WIN!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

Emma and Tucker have been gettinglesssons from thier cousin Apollo. He is the same way. I knew givinghim own account on here wold be trouble.:disgust:

I wish I knew what to tell you Sweetie but I am in the sameboat with him. OMGosh did you really think it was Misty? I thought itbecause you wre on the phone with me for so long and I was holding herthe whole time.

Poor Peter, I'm trying not tolaugh

Sorrybudddy itcouldn't be helped. Dale is the same way, somethingwill startle him and he'll play it off like hejust jumped tosee what I'd do...yea right.

I hope Emma settles down soon, poor girl. Watch her and makesure she's eating and everything ok. Oops forgot who I was talking to.I know you are going to be watching all of them closely. 

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 18, 2005)

Well scratch Emma from the list of NON PUMPKIN eaters...

SHE ATE HER FIRST BIT OF PUMPKIN TODAY! YAY!

I left it in her bowl, and I guess she got tired of me going in herroom, and not bringing food, SO! SHE ATE IT! YAY! and as soon as it wasgone, I cleaned her dishes, and put he pellets in! She's in there nowjust gobbling them up!

TUCKS ON THE OTHER HAND! His name should be devil bunny! He justrefuses to eat it! I left it in his bowl for the day, and stillnothin', not even a sniff....:growl:I don't know how to get him to tryit!?!?! I tried putting it on his feet, but, he does the flick thing,and it goes EVERYWHERE! I think we need to revoke Apollos memberrights... he's filling my Tucks head of negitive pupmkin thoughts....

Tina that was the FIRST thing that popped into my head last night whenPeter said a grey or brown, "little" bunny.... I just didn't want topost anything about it, because I didn't want to step on your toes, orstir things up again....

but now I know you're ok with this, yes, I honestly thought of Mistywhen he said that! I wanted to pm you last night, but again, I didn'tknow how you'd feel... next time, if there is a next time, Iwish *I* could see her... but with all the stiredup noises, maybe it scared her off....

Tucks and Bust were up and allert too, maybe she did her rounds, ortried to, anyways... before we startled her. Emma certainly was scaredthough... poor baby. I'm goona take some pics now, and i'll post themup later!



:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 18, 2005)

You are so sweet. I am ok, It stillhurts and it always will, but I remember all the good times I had withher and I can't help but laugh. I am grateful for the time I was givenwith her. 

She went to Jim's house and helped S'more so why not Jungle. Yea Emma!! You Go Girl!!

Apollo got a talking to about the whole Anti-Pumpkin campaignhe seems to be the head of. He said he won't do it no more. Ithreatened to take away his dried pineapple atnight.:shock:

This is going to sound really odd. Does Tucker like salt?Christa didn't really like the pumpkin so I put the tiniest pinch ofsalt on it and she gobbled it all up. I only did it that one time.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know if any of them like salt...

They had those salt lick things, but they peed on 'em, so they went in the trash, and I just never replaced them...

Maybe i'll try that in the morning... With the air con on, I think itdries out their skin, and causes more hair loss. We;ve had two nicecool days here FINALLY! and I've turned it off, and have the windowsopen for the fresh air we so despratly needed in the Jungle! So I wantto make sure he's eating something to help, I mean he's pooping fine,and hair comes out in it, but i'm like you and WORRY about EVERYTHING!

I'll try it in the morning!

Thanks Tina, you're awesome!

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

No thanks are neccessary Sweetie. I just hope he eats it.

I've been brushing Apollo every day. This crazy weather herehas thrown everybunny into a molt.:disgust:I brush the othersevery other day because they are eating their hay and pumpkin, but myproblem child won't eat it so he gets brushed.

I so hope itworks.



Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, this -*Peter and I looked ateach other, and he screamed, THERE'S A RABBIT ON THE BED!
*and this - *Daytona was SCARED out his mind! (nice guard dog eh?????) *

have me rolling around on thefloor trying not to wet myself!Then top it off withthis- *Daytona and Peter are STILL freaked out! Peter is SO SURE hesaw something on the bed...* 

And I just can't standit!



I can almost see the two of them hiding under the covers, peeking out, while Mom goes to check for boogie men! 





Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 19, 2005)

LMBO RAZZ!

That's what it was like too...

I bugged the pants off Peter yesterday! but he SWEARS up and down heknows what he saw... I told him about the Misty thing, and he said, ohgreat we;ve got a ghost bunny... I told him how sweet she was, and hesaid alright she can stay.... LIKE WE HAVE A CHOICE! ghosts come and goas they please....

MEN!URGH!

Tina, I brush them all, but was paying MORE attention to Emma andTucks. Now I guess i'll just have to really worry aboutTucks....

This morning I gave them all a small piece of fresh pineapple! MMMMMMthat is SOOO good! Buster gobbled his RIGHT up, Tucker licked it, andshowed the pineapple his bunny butt! and Emma wanted nothing to do withit!

:dunno:


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

I know it's not as good as the freshpineapple but have you tried the dried pineapple and dried papaya? Allof bunny crew love it and grab it out of my hands before I can put itin their bowls, even Apollo.:shock:Just another option.

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a picky boy.

he said alright she can stay.... LIKE WE HAVE A CHOICE! ghosts come and go as they please....







Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked today at the grocerry store for some dried pineapple, and papaya, but couldn't even find it fresh....

So listen Tina, I told Peter, about my wollo baby, and he said, now that's a rabbit! 

So put me on the list for sure buddy! 

YAY! My very own wollo!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Lyndsy,

I found the dried papaya at the pet store, under the bird treatsection. My Jordi girl is very picky as well, will not eat any fruit(including bananas), except for dried papaya!

Steph


PS Very jealous of you gettinga Wollo baby.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

:bunnydance:You are so getting one.

Only with the whole jungle thing I think it's more like you're getting a gorilla.:laugh:

I get the dried pineapple in the same aisile you get raisinsand such from. I get the dried papaya from a health food store. If Irun out before I can get to the health store I go ahead and get thetropical mix also in same aisle as the raisins. It has papaya,pineapple, mango, banana chips and coconut shavings in it. It works ina pinch.

I am so excited Peter said yes to a Wollo baby. :hug:

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 19, 2005)

:bunnydance:You are so getting one.

:yes:I'm sooo freakin' excited!



I looked in the isle with all the dried fruit, because I likethe fruit 2 go's, but all they had was rasins, crasins, fruit2go, andsome mango stuff, and apple chips....So, I don't know,maybe i'll try the pet store next time I need to go, or the health foodstore, what about bulk barns?!?!?!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 19, 2005)

I never thought of buying it in bulk. The next time I'm there I'll have to see if they have it.

I know you can get the papaya at some pet stores. It's in thebird section. It's called fruit toppings or something like that. It'ssmall little different colored cubes and is like $2 us for a fewounces.

Let me know if you can find it anywhere ok. If not I'll see what I can do.

Tina


----------



## Spiced77 (Aug 19, 2005)

i get the Kaytee Healthy Toppings dried papayaat PetLand, Lynsy..I've seen it mostly in the bird section like Tinamentioned, but now and then I see it in the small critter section..i'tsthe same thing in both places though  my two absolutely LOVE thestuff. after we started giving it for treats they circle around ourlegs like mad trying to love us to get treats lol


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 19, 2005)

WOOHOO!

I got Emma to eat Pineapple! 

So all that's left is Tucker... He won't eat pineapple or pumpkin! Lil' bugger!

So it's been ANOTHER eventful evening! We just had a REALLY badstorm... with tornado warnings and all. There was a place really nearby that a tornado, (or high winds, still investigating) totallydestroyed a house...

Thank goodness all is well in the Jungle!

I put the Monkeys! and her highness, in thier carriers, wich doesn'tstress them out all that much, because they use them as hidey holes, ona day to day basis! and put them in the basement... 

Then I got Katannahs small bird cage out, and plopped him in there,tokk him down the basement... Got Daytona all ready, found his collar,and a leash, grabbed flash light, candles, water, and munchies, andheaded down with my little bro, (who is staying here for a while) andPeter!

Listening to the radio, and playing cards....

about an hour and a half later they said the warning had been liftedand all was well, EXCEPT..... and then they go on to mention all thedamage it had caused...

But we are fine, and safe again, in the Jungle! Still raining, and thundering a bit though...

ray:I was counting my blessings, when I heard it was lifted.

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is safe and sound there in the Jungle!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 20, 2005)

You be careful!Sometimes these freaky late summer/early fall thunderstorms can pack anasty punch! Watch over the jungle! It's a big job, but somebody'sgotta do it! 

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 20, 2005)

GUESS WHAT??????????

I'M PREGNANT!





Peter and I went this morning to look at houses, and I stillhadn't go 'it'. So on the way home we stopped at walmart, and picked upa test.

Before I had finnished peeing on the stick, TWO RED LINES appeared! 

Before I could even pull my pants up, I started screaming, IM PREGNANT, IM PREGNANT! 

Peter, the sceptic, had to read the instructions to make sure!

I'm SOOOO excited!

I'll be going for all my tests next week I guess!

GOOD GRIEF ANOTHER MONKEY!

I would like to tell you something thhough! We are thanking Emma, and if it's a girl her name will be Emma!

Before we brought Emma home, Peter, and I always thought, andstressed about having the baby, and why we weren't getting pregnant.

Then in the weeks of preparing for Emma, and adopting, andsettling her in, I just forgot about the whole thing...

and ta dah! We have a Monkey!

So if it is a girl, her name will be Emma...

:stork:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

You are gonna be such a good momma!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you and Peter!!!

Congrats again!!! :groupparty:

cant wait to see the new lil:monkey:!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 20, 2005)

OH Lyndsy, Words really can't express how happy I am for youand Peter. I have prayed and prayed for this for you.

OMGosh, I am so excited I can't sitstill.



Another Monkey:stork::monkey:!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!

:hug:and:kiss:

Tina, Jeremy, Dale, Apollo, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONSLyndsy !!! :angelandbunny:

Rainbows!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 20, 2005)

Aah, what great news! Congrats!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats!

lyndsy* wrote: *


> Peter, the sceptic, had to read the instructions to make sure!




Reminds me of my sister and her husband. My sister miscarried onChristmas Day last year but got pregnant in March (I think) again.Anyways, she couldn't control herself and when she got home from work,she pulled the test out and woke her husband up to show him. He said,"so what? All I see is 2 negatives." :laugh:

Anyways, sorry for changing the subject!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats!! What wonderful news!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

I'm SOO excited! We both are!

When I called our families, everyone, couldn't belive it! They were all SOO happy for us!

Tina Bo Bina, I know you've been prayin' for us, and it worked!

I'm just SOOO FREAKIN' EXCITED!

I don't know if it's too early, but, i've been getting EXTRA lovefrom the Monkeys, and her highness, the last few days, andDaytona, has also been acting strange. He's kinda seperated himselffrom me....

Could they tell already?!?!?

:monkey::monkey::monkey::mrsthumper::stork:


----------



## CMiska (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats on the news of your soon to be little bundle of joy.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

OH WOW! Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you. 

Peg &amp; bunnies (&amp; family)


----------



## m.e. (Aug 21, 2005)

:groupparty:

*Congrats!*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh! :shock:Oh! :shock:

I missed this! 

OH!

I'm so excited for you! 

You are going to be an unbelievable mom!The way you spoil those bunnies, my gosh, any baby is gonnahave it made in the shade! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2005)

WooHoo!!! Congratulations to you and Peter.Perhaps your 'Night Visitor' was sending a sign to you. I am so happyfor you all :ele:

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

I'm still in shock... I don't think it's fully sunk in yet....

Maybe when I go see the doctor?!?!?!?


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh I'm so happy for you lyndsy that's awesome!! 

You have a name picked out for a girl, so what would you name a boy?


Stanley maybe.....?


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

Cole for a boy, and Emma for a girl....

I can't wait to find out what it is! I think it's a boy, just a gutt instinct I guess...

It's definatly exciting!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Cole for a boy, and Emma for a girl....
> 
> I can't wait to find out what it is! I think it's a boy, just a gutt instinct I guess...
> 
> It's definatly exciting!


are you going to find out early ... or have it be a surprise?


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, i'll be finding out as soon as possible! Either way it'll be a surprise....

But I already know i'm having a boy....:wink:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

you know you MUST post pictures of your ultrasounds!!


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh I will!

It'll be a little monkey floating around in some amniotic fluids! LMBO!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

He'll be in training to be a good swimmer...cuz you never know whats gonna happen in the Jungle!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations, Lynsdy! That's wonderful!

Laura


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 22, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Cole for a boy, and Emma for a girl...




:shock:That's just freaky! My sister and her husband alreadypicked out Cole for a boy and they had seriously considered Emmabeforedeciding on Sarah.


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 22, 2005)

That is FREAKY!!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations, Lyndsy!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Lyndsy, I'm so excited for you! Ihad read a couple of posts that made me think you must be trying, but Iwasn't positive. Congratulations!!!





Jen and the CritterCrew


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 1, 2005)

Thinking of you, Lyndsy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope your child doesn't look like that! :shock:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you Carolyn, that brought a smile to my face for the first time in couple days!

Raz, it really wouldn't suprise me....

:heart:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Raz, it really wouldn't suprise me....
> 
> :heart:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

How's things in The Jungle?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, baby! How's things in the jungle???


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 6, 2005)

:rofl:Raz you're TOO funny!

Things are going well. I'm slowy getting through the loss of Katannah. 

Buster and Tucker have been up to NO GOOD! AS USUAL! BUT WE ALL EAT PUMPKIN NOW!!!!!:jumpforjoy:

Tucker has decided he's MR BOSS MAN!!!! and so he's been nipping andbiting me! He also tried humpnig my leg the otherday...:growl:He didn't like it when I put his head to theground and told him NO! Buster has decided he should GROWL at everyoneelse but mummy....:dunno:Crazy Monkeys!

Emma ia a doll... although she is NO angel... Every morning I go in tochange her litter box, and get her bowls to clean.... She thinks sheneeds to fight the plastic bags! :disgust:

Daytona has been following me ALL over the place this last week... Idon't know what that's all about, it's actually quite sweet. With myhormones going through the roof right now, I start crying over theSTUPIDEST things, and when I do, he comes running to sit with me. Ithink he senses something different, but isn't quite sure exactlywhat's going on....

Peter has been totally AWESOME with the whole thing, he's bee making mesome meals, and helping out alotwith everything... I've gotall the CLASSIC symptoms, nausia, gas, heartburn, hunger, cravings,missgivings, TIREDNESS! It's like you said Carolyn, all the things wego through, if kids only knew...

I go for my first appt. on the 15th. I'm excited, and also a littlenervous... with it being my first baby i'm not sure what to expect... 

I'm havimg ALL kinds of wierd dreams and nightmares, although I hearthat's VERY normal, and it's just my subconcious, dealing with myfears....

any advice?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Shuu (Sep 6, 2005)

Advice? Kick your husband in the shins and make sure he knows it all his fault. :laugh:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 6, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

OH Lyndsy, those are definitely some busy Monkeys you have there lmbo.

Sorry you got the yuckies, I was praying you wouldn't get thenausea and all that. As to the dreams , I had them bad with Jeremy.Here's what I did to finally alleve them. I set aside an hour everynight before bed. You take that time to totally and completely relax. Iwould light some candles, fix a warm cup of tea, and read. Or I wouldsoak in a warm bath. Go for a walk. Whatever it is you really enjoydoing that's relaxing. I told myself it was ok to worry and feeluncertain but that this was relaxing time and I wasn't allowed to thinkof anything I found stressful. It really helped. It took a little whileto adjust to it but it was so worth it in the long run for me.

If you need anything I am here ok.

All our love to you.

Tina, Jeremy, &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweetie, you aregoing to worry, no matter what anyone says. It's just human nature. Idid with every one of mine. But, you can re-direct some of that energyand put it to good use, while learning some fun things at the sametime. Go buy one of those really nicely illustrated books, one of thenewer published ones, on baby development. Time Life used to have one,andthat's what I had. Ittold day bydaywhat my baby was doing, how it was growing and changing,and it had several color photos to show the baby in that stage ofdevelopment. It was soooo cool! I used to greet my husband with "honey,she has fingernailstoday!" or "She can blink now!"

I also kept a journal for all of my pregnancies. They are now in eachof my child's scrapbooks. I kept track of each Dr. appt. info,cravings, feelings, things I did... It's very cool to go back and readthem now. We kept each one all the way through the timing of thecontractions on the way to the hospital. 

It really made the whole experience so personal and involved. It took alot of the worry out of it and made me feel like I knew my baby so muchbetter. 

I also referred to my son by name, because we knew he was a he. Italked to all of my babies, sang songs, rubbed my belly, took my napswith "elevator music" on. (remind me to tell you about thebrain power behind that after the baby is born)

Just start getting to know your baby now. Then you won't worry quite as much as you will love. 

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

Tina i'm SOOO tiredd as it is, i've got NO problems relaxing! LMBO! I just kinda flake out...

Raz, i'm gonna go buy a journal today, what a GREAT idea. I can get allmy feelings out on paper, and when the baby is older I can show himfirst hand all the love, worry, and care we had for him! I've got oneof those books, but it's not day by day, it's week by week. I've alsogot another from my neighbour that is month by month. Those books arevery informative...

I know it's only natural to worry, but like you said Raz, it doesn'tmatter. I still worry about all sorts of things. Will he be healthy,will he have all his toes, etc. all those "normal" pregnancy worries...I think that's why i'm so nervous about my first doctors appt.! Findingout if everythings on track...

Thanks for you advice, and help. It means alot to me!

:inlove:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 7, 2005)

now that you mention it.... maybe minewas week by week...

Oh wella, whatever it takes! Just readand write until youfeel better.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Just start getting to knowyour baby now. Then you won't worry quite as much as you will love.
> 
> Raspberry




What great advice, Raspberry! Lyndsy - good for you forremaining open to the suggestions. I love the idea of ajournal for your baby. What a cool thing for the child tohave when he/she grows up.

Tucker's finally coming into his Own, ey? That's a Tucker foryou! I knew it would be only a matter of time.:wink: Daytona is such a Big Baby Bear. What a Loveto be taking care of his Mom with such Tender LovingCare. Buster's just doing what you wish you coulddo. You sure that your not throwing your voice towards himand making it seem like he's the one doing the growling???And Dearest Emma...plastic bags are the enemy! She will takethem all out before the baby gets here as she's already working onchildproofing the house. 

You and Peter must be so relieved with the work you've gotten done onthe house this summer. I know there's always moreto do, but you two really worked hard and got a lot done. Beproud of that. 

Just wrote your mom an email this morning about how great of a personyou are and how I'm so glad you and Peter are parents. Thisworld needs more people in it like you. I had to tell yourmom how loved and respected you are here.

I know you're not feeling well, Dear Heart. You're in mythoughts and prayers daily in the hopes that this part of the pregnancypasses sooner rather than later. Raspberry alwayscomes through with her understanding, loving, and thoughtfuladvice. She's so right about the worrying issue, butwhatgreat suggestions she gave to divert your attention abit. When a friend of mine was pregnant last year, I got aday-by-day report as to what thebaby was "growing" or"developing". It was really quiteinteresting. I'm sure you can find thatinformation on the web. She also found pregnancy forums to bequite helpful and supportive. Just a thought.

Thanks for checking in and the news on The Jungle. I knowlife is still quite different without Katannah. I was lookingat his picture this morning. It's still quite a tribute toyou for getting him out of the difficulties he had when he first cameto you. You've taken such beautiful pictures ofhim. Have you considered getting one matted andframed? 

Thanks for the reply, Dear Heart. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

Carolyn,

My mum called this morning and said, "do you have a friend Carolyn"? Iwas shocked! She then went on to tell me what had happened!:laugh:Shesaid you were VERY nice! She also told me all the wonderful things youhad said about me... :inlove:RIGHT BACK AT 'CHA!

Yeah the Monkeys! REALLY keep me on my toes... 

We've got pics of Katannah already all over the place! It's nice tostill see his little face, but also a little haert breaking too. Timewill heal the pain though...



all my love to you!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> We've got pics of Katannah already all over the place! It's nice tostill see his little face, but also a little haert breaking too. Timewill heal the pain though...




I understand completely. Stories and pictures of Katannahreally make me want one of those little guys. Won't get one,but I have to tell you, he's awaken a love for them in my heart.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 8, 2005)

Katannha wasn;t like other chams. Being so sickat a young age, we had to handle him ALOT to give him meds. That madehim VERY people friendly! 

He had a latter that went from his cage door, to the floor, and hewould walk down his latter, and wonder thorugh the house! He wouldALWAYS poop on Daytonas blankie, LMBO! He was such a character...

He also LOVED to be held, and slept in a ferret hammock, with a blankie!

So you see, we could, and would NEVER get another, becausse i'm affraidhe spoiled us with all sorts of love, a normal cham wouldn't.

He definatly broke the mold!!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> He also LOVED to be held, and slept in a ferret hammock, with a blankie!
> 
> :inlove:




Oh My Goodness! :tears2:

Understand that he was unlike any other. I'm glad you explained it. What a complete Baby! 

When my cat died, I swore off getting another because Cypress was SoCool that no other cat can come close to that greatpersonality. That's when I turnedtorabbits. Had to go with a completely differentanimal.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Really hope that morning sickness stage has now passed for you. I think about you often.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, unfortunatly, it's gotten worse if anyhting...

I seem to wake up every night now aroud 3am and mow down a BUNCH ofsoda crackers... It helps for a while, but man this is aweful...

I ordered these things on line, called 'preggie pops', they're supposedto help with morning sickness, and I also read about 'sea bands' whichis one of those accupuncture bracelets to help relieve the symptoms ofmorning sickness.

Everyone i've talked to and read from says it usually goes away in the third month, I still have a few weeks to go I think...

That's why I haven't been around much. I'm always up at night, so during th day i'm TOTALLY exhausted! 

BUT the good news is, is that they say morning sickness means you'll have a healthy pregnancy...

all these Monkeys! are keeping me on my toes too! I've had to use thesquirt bottle more than EVER before in the last couple weeks! I thinkthey sense something...

They all got new cardboard houses to play in, they LOVE ripping it allapart, and Tucker sleeps in his all afternoon. Buster doeasn't really,pay much attention to it, but uses it as a hideaway at night when it'stime to go back in the cage... and Emma, she likes to rip hers uparound 5-6am. It makes a nice loud hollow sound for all of us to wakeup to!

Tomorrows my first doctors appt! I'm excited to go and get poked andprauded at! CAN'T WAIT! blood tests, peeing in cups, pelvic exam,WOOHOO! 

Should be a fun morning!

I'll let you all know how it goes!

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

You still have it and it'sworse?

Youpoor thing! That really stinks. 

And the doctor's appt. to boot?

Andpeople wonder why I didn't care to have a baby. :dunno: 

I know, I know...they all say it's worth it, but I'll stick with my bunnies. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 14, 2005)

Just hang in there, the end is in sight as faras that goes. The first trimester is the worst, in my opinion. I waslucky and didn't have morning sickness too bad. 

Mint tea really helps soothe an upset tummy. Plus, it's a nice changefrom drinking water all the time. Apples are another good thing to eat,keeps your system moving, I had major problems with getting backed up,so to say. 

If you can, take lots of naps. With me, I'd be going along fine thenall of a sudden NEED a nap. That was my biggest gripe, how tired I wasall the time. 

Oh, another good thing to invest in for when you start getting big is abody pillow. I don't know what I'd do without one, it really, reallyhelps. Thankfully, I have no problems sleeping, even though I'm now inmy third trimester **knocks on wood**. I got it in my first trimesterthough and love it. I'm going to use it even after having my baby.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 14, 2005)

I've been meaning to get one of those body pillows! My cousin just had a baby, and she swore by hers.

I know the end is in sight, as i'm in my 2nd month, but I just feel SO crappy! 

One minute something sounds SO good, and when it's put infront of me, I wanna hurl!

and the good ole' doctor! I'll have a GREAT morning tomorrow!:disgust:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got back from the doctors, and all is well!

They took the usual blood, and urine tests! YUCK!

and he told me my due 'week' is the first week of may! :shock2:That's when my bday is....

I'm TRYING to book my first ultrasound, for next week, but 'the linesare currently busy at this time' is all I keep hearing!:growl:

:waiting:ring ring ring....

I also have to change doctors for my pregnancy, but I get a female, soi'm a little happier about that! The hospital my doctor works out ofdoesn't do deliveries anymore. 

Well i'm oof to bed for a while, it's been a VERY busy day for me so far...

:bed:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2005)

Mayis an EXCELLENT month of a Birthday!

I'm so glad you got that nasty visit over with!





-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 15, 2005)

May babies are the cutest (not that I'm biased or anything ). Hope you are feeling better.

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 15, 2005)

That first ultrasound is the BEST! We were so excited when we went in. 

And May is a great time of year for a birthday! I admit, I wish my duedate wasn't November 28, because that's Thanksgiving for the States(where I'm from and my family lives), but what can I do?

And yes, the end is in sight for you as far as morning sickness goes.The second trimester is the best, as you feel good, aren't sick, haveenergy and start to show.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 15, 2005)

Yea!!! A spring baby! You will be so excited when yousee the sonogram!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 15, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> That first ultrasound is the BEST! We were so excited when we went in.
> 
> And May is a great time of year for a birthday! I admit, I wish my duedate wasn't November 28, because that's Thanksgiving for the States(where I'm from and my family lives), but what can I do?
> 
> And yes, the end is in sight for you as far as morning sickness goes.The second trimester is the best, as you feel good, aren't sick, haveenergy and start to show.


heyhey! nothing wrong with Turkey Day Birthdays...mine is on Thanksgiving this year 



Yay!! Happy to hear everything went well during the appt. Lyndsy....how are the Monkeys being for you ... behaving I hope!! How longuntil you can find out whether it is a boy or girl?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> May babies are the cutest (not that I'm biased or anything ).




:rofl:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 16, 2005)

I definatly CAN'T wait for the sickness andcrapiness of it all to go away! I am VERY excited about a spring baby,BUT my bday is that week, and the week before is Peter's mums, and mysisters bdays, and the week after is Peters bday! I just want the babyto have his OWN bday, so keep your fingers crossed!

I FINALLY got thorugh to the receptionist yesterday evening, and myultrasound is booked for next Thursday night, 7:30. :bunnydance:

I can't wait until we get to see our baby for the first time... I knowhe probably won't look much like a 'baby' at this point on theultrasound, but just to see his heart beating, and know he's growingok! and to make sure there's only one! LMBO! I don't think you can findout the sex until the 2nd trimester ultrasound. Don't qoute me on thatthough!

As far as the animals go, Tuckers been acting nuaghty! Nipping,humping, ripping up carpet, not going in his cage at night for me, andpooping ALL OVER! Buster, he never really was bonded to me like Tucksis, so his changes are quite minimal. My only complaint with him ishe's not consistant in his litter habits anymore. Daytona is VERYprotective of me. If i'm watching something on tv, and it makes me cry,he comes running over to make sure i'm ok! and my PRINCESS EMMA! Wellall she does is give my belly the sniff down every morning! 

Well I gotta go FORCE myself to eat something now... The crackers fromearlier are starting to wear off now, and i'm supposed to beeating every 2-3 hrs, to keep the sickness away!!!!:cooking:



:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 16, 2005)

Just when you give up on Tucker's 'tude, he'll come become a Prince again. What a little devil he is.

God, you're really making me appreciate the fact that I can eatsomething without being grossed out. What a drag to have acraving for something and then when it's in front of you, you want toget sick. 

So...the ultrasound is planned? :yes: 

You'll have to scan the picture in so that we can see the little swimmer too!

Hope you have a day without feeling sick. Bless Daytona'sheart, and how sweet that Emma checks on the baby every day!Kisses to the three monkeys and the little princess. 

:hearts:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 16, 2005)

You're going to find out what you're having? Wedid too. When we went in at week 22, she wasn't positioned right, socouldn't see. They actually couldn't get other proper measurements theyneeded, so we had to go back two weeks later and were able to find out.

Have you tried the mint tea? It really is a lifesaver for those upsettummy days. Plus, it's safe and non decaf. Dave and I can't rememberwhat I ate a lot of during my first trimester. I think for breakfast Iate a fried egg on whole grain toast with cheese and milk. Every day.lol In my second trimester I couldn't get enough cole slaw. I ate itfor lunch and dinner! 

Crackers gave me heartburn, so I didn't eat much of those.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 22, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Peter and I went to our first ultrasound tonight! The tech couldn'treally tell us anything, she kept saying "sorry hun, i'm not thedoctor" to all my questions. But we did see the little heartbeat, andsurprising enough, it actually looks like a baby at 8weeks 5 days,along.... I thought he was gonna look like a litttle blob, but you cantell by looking at the picture that it's a head, and body, of a humanbaby!

I will post the picture when I find osmeone with a scanner! I really know noone with one... 

:stork:


----------



## Shuu (Sep 22, 2005)

Monkey and human babies are very similar. Are you sure that's what you're having? :monkey:

Can't wait to see the ultrasound if you can find a scanner.


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 22, 2005)

:laugh:too funny!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 23, 2005)

It is excitingisn't it? I bet Peter was pretty amazed, huh? Just wait til that "blob"grows so big you can't see your toes! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 23, 2005)

:faint:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Iwill post the picture when I find osmeone with a scanner! I really knownoone with one...
> 
> :stork:




Can't Wait! :jumpforjoy:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Lyndsy, I saw this and instantly thought of you and the boys.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

:wave: Hi!

How's the monkeys, Emma, and their Momma feeling these days? You've been on my mind.





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 11, 2005)

BUSY!

It was our Thanksgiving weekend in Canada! GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE!

I took some pics of all the Monkeys! So i'll post them up for yah' later!

My morning sickness, comes and goes. Some days are good while others aren't so good... I hope it goes away!

Cleaned out Emma/baby's room yesterday... Emma didn't like that too much! 

I'm having some REALLY tough times sleeping lately, I just can't seemto get comfy anymore. I was a HUGE tummy sleeper, and well, that justain't happening anymore!!! I'm gonna go and get a body pillow,hopefully that'll help a bit... 

I also had a scare of a life time yesterday. I was in theshower, everything was fine. I get out to dry off, and my throat startsto close up! All of a sudden I can't breathe! I wrapped myself in atowel, and made it to the bed. Thank goodness because everythingstarted going hazy. Like I was passing out. I woke Peter up, and senthim on a mission to find my inhalers! My heart was beating SO hard, andfast, I could see my chest moving, like in the cartoons.After taking my inhalers, I felt better! BUT BOY, DID THATSCARE THE LIFE OUT OF ME! It's not just me anymore, and I think that'swhat scared me the most. Nothing like it has happened since. but thoseinhalers areon me at ALL times now!

The Monkeys!, and her highness got some grass mats FINALLY! My petstore weren't carrying them until now. Emma doesn't pay much attentionto hers, but the boys LOVE them! (way too spoiled man....)

So i;m good and Turkied out for a while! 2 turkey dinners in a row isenough for me!!! Wait 'till christmas, we'll ba seeing Peters familytoo! That'll be 3 turkey dinners! This baby's gonna come out a turkey!!!

:monkey:'s


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that's scary! I'm glad you didn't panic though. 

As far as sleeping, it'll get so much better once you getabody pillow, I promise. One of the things I'm really, really lookingforward to is sleeping on my tummy again too. My world got so muchbetter with the body pillow.I think I'll end up using itafter the baby too. But I can't wait to sleep normal again!!!! I'm atthe point where I wake up if I have to turn over. 

I'm not turkied out yet. Going to enjoy turkey sandwiches for lunchtoday.  Still on the fence about doing another Thanksgiving nextmonth (the American one), as my due date is four days after. Doubt I'llbe in the mood to put together a dinner like that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 11, 2005)

Lyndsy,

Glad to hear you acted quickly and recovered quickly.

Pregnancy made my asthma worse. As an adult, the only time Iever had to go to the emergency room was when I was pregnant and had anattack. I was terrified. I think if I had kept myhead, like you did, I would have been okay, but I panicked and made itmuch worse.

Good luck getting comfy in bed! That was the hardest part for me, too.

Laura


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 9, 2005)

HELLO AGAIN ALL!!!!!:elephant:



It's been TOO long i'm afraid! almost a month since i've been in my own thread!!!!:disgust:

All the Monkeys! and her highness Emma are doing Excellent! They ust got some apple, and willow stixs, and are LOVING them! 

Buster and Tucker swap toys through the bars of their cages now, Iguess they geta little bored with their own colours, and likethe change!!!:disgust:

Emma isn't liking the changes being done in her room at the moment.(Emma and the baby will be sharing a room until we can find a BIGGERhouse!) She loves to hide and play on the bed in there but the bed isslowly comming down, due to baby furniture!!! She's not impressed tosay the least!!!! Little bugger even growled at me the otherday!!!!:growl:

Daytona is LOVING the colder weather we've been having here in thejungle. Winter is fast approaching, and for his sake, that's wonderfulnews! Over the course of the summer he gained some uneeded weight dueto lack of exercise, due to TOO hot of weather.... Poor baby! So nowwe're wearing the chubbies off!!! :muscleman:

My tummy is getting bigger by the week!! and I should be feeling thebaby move at any point now! The sickness is gone, but i've got thisaweful habbit of gagging at any stinky smells, and living in thejungle, as much as I keeep it clean, you run into a few of thosedaily!!!! I'm now wearing full on maternity clothes, and have gonethrough aout a million different bra sizes in the last 4 months!!! 

I'm in my 16th week now! Boy does time FLY!! Peter bought me a giftcertificate at a spa nearby, and I went yesterday and used some of it.I got a manicure, and a pedicure, and all I can say is WOW! :bath:INEVER felt better! So I think it's something i'm going to be doingthrough the course of my pregnancy!!!! My fingers and toes are pretty,and I feel like a million bucks again! It really is true, that whenyou're pregnant you don't feel all that pretty, sexy, or hot. at leastfor me anyways! So when I went to get my hair done, and my nails, itREALLY made a HUGE difference for me! Silly isn't it!!!! I know i'll begoing and donig it right before my due date! So when I can see my feetagain they'll lokk nice! :laugh:

ANYHOO! On to the important stuff here!!!







Tucker Tucks!!!






Busta Boos!






Her Royal Highness Emma!!!






Talk to you soon!!!!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

yaaaaaaaay! :colors:

Everybun looks SO great ..especially her royal highness Emma!

I am happy to hear you are doing so well as well! arent spadays the best? They always perk me up no matter what ...theres nothinglike getting pampered on!

Theres a hospital by my house that has a full spa/salon in it and theyhave these days packages so while staying patients can sprucethemselves up a bit ..helps keep the spirits up..how cool is that??

Where the pictures of the sonograms??? Id love to see one


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd LOVE to post a picture of my ultrasound, except, I can't find anyone with a scanner!!!!

The search continues.... LOL!

:monkey:'s!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2005)

What a Queen Emma is! The only thing she's missing is a crown.

The monkeys are so precious. I swear they get better and better looking - but you forgot to include Dakota.



Whereis the little guy?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 16, 2005)

He's going to the groomers tomorrow, so i'llpost up a pick of him all fancied up for yah'! It was his birthday onMonday, he's 2 ALREADY!!!! Boy how time flies......



:kiss:

:monkey:'s!!!!!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 16, 2005)

I can imagine how happy Emma will be when thebaby starts crying. Chernish was hiding and looking all scared at thebeginning. Now he does not care, he even sleeps when everybody elsecan't.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Everyone looks sowonderful! I can't believe how big and beautiful the boyslook! It seems like just yesterday that they were just little babies!Now they are big, handsome guys, all filled out and "manly" looking,LOL! 

I'm glad you discovered how much the spathing can make you feel better. I do that every now and again too. Myhubby doesn't even begin to understand, but it's one of the only thingsI do for myself.Sometimes when you feel like you can'tcontrol anything else about the way you look or feel, it's nice tocontrol your hands and feet! 

Stay in touch, and work on that copy of the sono! :bunnydance:

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 17, 2005)

Will do RAZ!!!! How's SLG, doin'? Send her my love will you?:love:

Well, Daytona won't be going to the groomer today, as his groomer hashad a family emergency. So next Wednesday he goes, and i'll post a nicechristmas photo of him for yah'!!!! 

Speaking of christmas photos.... I took some of the bunns yesterday, Iwanted to do them all together but as you all know that's impossiblethese days.... So I had to tke them all seperate... But they are justhte sweetest things.... 

I'll post them up for you today or tomorrow!!!!

Well I had to go to the dr's because I was having some aweful pains inmy belly button area since friday. They don't know what it is yet, butthe baby seems to be doing fine. I go to my specialist on Monday,hopefully she'll be able to help... I got to hear the baby's heartbeatfor the first time, it was AMAZING!!! This dr I had was kind of anidiot, for lack of a better word. I don't think he treats many pregnantwomen... He told me that i've only gained 4lbs as yet, and that itwasn't healthy for me or the baby... I know people who only gained10-15 lbs. in an entire pregnancy, and everyone was healthy as can be!So, I basically lost it on the guy, told him he was a quack! , and thati'll NEVER be back in to see him again! 

URGH!

So, the pains continue a bit everyday, but i've deided to waituntil Monday and see my specialist. That's all she does is deal withpregos' like me! LOL!

I'll keep you all informed!

:kiss:

:monkey:'s!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 17, 2005)

I hope its nothing. LOL I bet this doctor won't be seeing pregnant women again.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't know if thiswill help, but... I had the most awful pains in my belly when I waspregnant. It scared me to death with my first one and we rushed rightin to see the doctor. 

It turns out it was ligaments pulling andmoving. I guess with some women it never bothers them at all, and thenthere are those of us that think we are dying! It got worse the furtheralong in my pregnancies I got and it was bad in each one. I also hadearly pelvic separation in each pregnancy. That wasn't pleasant either.:X

My point is, there are lots of thingsthat happen that cause discomfort, but are fairly common. Don't get tooworried. It's bad for that baby monkey for you to worry! 

:monkey:

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Raz, that does help... I was begining tothink it was just me! Everyone i've asked has never evenheard of pains like that before. Hopefully you're right and it's justmy body trying to catch up with growth of this little Monkey!

I know it's not healthy to worry, but sometimes you just can't help it!I'm a worrier by nature, so it makes it very hard....:disgust:



Thank you for all your advice and love, it really means alot to me Raz.:kiss:



:monkey:'s!


----------



## Lissa (Nov 18, 2005)

It's crazy all the posts I miss. Yourbunnies are soooooooo pretty. Where do I fill outthe adoption paperwork? :love:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

I won't even tell you not to worry as Iknow it's impossible not too. Just try not to worry too much ok. I hadthe belly pains too and wow did it ever hurt. It was like Razz said andjust the ligaments and such stretching, sure not pleasant. 

I used to be so jealous of all the woman that never got morningsickness or the aches and pains like I did. Now I know it's just a partof it for some of us.

We love you so much Sweetie. I am so happy you got to hear baby's heart beat.

:bunnydance:Isn't it just amazing to hear. I was so happy I cried. Ok I cry easy but still.:brat:

I am so glad you are doing well and so are the Monkeys andPrincess Emma. Peter, what an awesome guy he is. Does he give lessons,I think Dale could learn from him.

All my love to you and the Jungle. :kiss:

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 18, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Iknow it's not healthy to worry, but sometimes you just can't help it!I'm a worrier by nature, so it makes it very hard....:disgust:




Me too... I just can't helpit!



Some people (Carolyn &amp;Gypsy

)lecture me about not worrying and tryingharder to take care of myself.



I suppose maybe you and I should learn to take that advice!

Take Care of You!



Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 18, 2005)

Lyndsy, your babies look great, so beautiful.

I've just found out about your pregnancy, congratulations!. I must alsoadd that I also had pains during all my pregnancies. I know everylittle stomach pain gets you worrying, I was never off the phone to themidwife. I had extra scans during my pregnancy because I am so smalland they was worried that they wasn't getting enough nutrients andgrowing as they should. When I mentioned the pains they said it waseverything stretching. At one point I really thought I was gonna loseKeira, the pains were sooo bad. It really is a scary time for usMummysisn't it? I will keep you in my thoughts however, andwill look forward to you posting when you and your baby get the allclear from the specialist.

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your concerns. It helps to know there are women out there that have gone through this. 

Lissa, if you catch me on a bad day they're ALL up for adoption!!!! LMBO!

Tina bo bina! It's very hard not to worry about something that meansmore to me than life itself. Little Monkey! His/her brothers havetought him/her well!!!! Did you get my address????

RAZ! Everyone has always told me to stop worrying about every littlething, I even lose sleep over STUPID things, like, 'I hope daytonadoesn't mind his hair cut' :foreheadsmack:

I have noticed since i've become pregnant, i've tried very hard to notworry about the uncontrollable things in life, such as daytonashaircut.... LOL!

Vickie, thank you so much for your well wishes, and youradvice as well. Like I said before, it's nice to know i'm not the ONLYone!!!

I'm off to do some christmas shopping!!! I'll post the christmas pics of the Monkeys! and her ROYAL HIGHNESS later!!!!

agian, all my love!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 21, 2005)

Well i'm back from the dr's and all is well!

Tha pains i've been having are caused from the scar of my belly ring. Apparently scar tissue doesn't stretch very well.

We also are scheduled to go in for our ultrasound on Monday, so if thebaby cooperates well know wether it's a boy or a girl! So place yourbets everyone!!!!!

I can't stay on any longer as i'm supposed to be working at the moment....

I'll come and chat again later!

:monkey:'s!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 22, 2005)

Great news Lindsy, I've been thinking about you.I'm glad it is nothing to worry about.Have you had to takeyour belly ring out? I managed to keep mine in with Alyssa and Caitlyn,but with keira itstretched so much it got sore?

I'm betting a girl. I love the 20 week scan when they can tell. I justhope your little one co-operatesfor you . Try and get apicture and post it on here. I love scan pictures, makes the baby seemmore real.

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 23, 2005)

My belly ring was ripped on, when I was inschool, and left this AWEFUL looking scar on my tummy, so I can imaginewht the saring on the inside is like!!!

Everyon but myself, Peter, and my dad thinks we're having a girl... Idon't know why, but from day one i've been calling the baby a boy.

Hopefully we'll find out on Monday!!!!

Any other guesses before we find out??????



:headflick:


----------



## Shuu (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll say boy. onder:

Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 23, 2005)

I think its a girl too.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 24, 2005)

Boy. I have a feeling.


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 28, 2005)

:elephant::bunnydance::colors:ITS A GIRL!!!!!:elephant::bunnydance::colors:



The ultrasound showed no boy 'parts' for lack of a better word....

She didn't stop moving the whole time we were in there, making fists,and crossing her arms, kicking up a storm, and dancing on my bladder!!!!

I must say that you may think you're prepared to hear such news as apregnant woman, but I wasn't! It was SOOOOO amazing to see her littlebody squirming around in there.

I can't wait to meet her. To see who she looks like. How amazing is the whole process of creating life....

:monkey:'s!


----------



## Shuu (Nov 28, 2005)

Ou, how exciting for you! I'm sure she'll be beautiful. :bunnydance:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

:groupparty:Congrats!! Jeremy is tickledto death to know he's getting a girl cousin. We are so happy for you.Jeremy said he is so happy you have a girl. This is so awesome Sweetie.I bet you are on cloud nine right now.

Love,
Tina and Jeremy


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh congrads, that so exciting. I want to have a girl next too.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

Wohoo. Congratualtions! Now you know that it's agirl, I guess you can start looking around for clothes and suitablenames. How exciting 

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 29, 2005)

Lindsy great news!! What did I tell you, I knew She'd be a girl! 

Aww I'm so happy for you. I can feel your excitment and remember how itfeels when you see your baby on the scan, a little version of what theywill be in a few months time. 

Your happiness is really coming out in your post, I bet you can't wait.

Did you get a picture of her? Have you thought of any names yet?

I'm glad all went well for you and hope your pregnancy continues to progress well.

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

Peter and I are just SO happy!

We've decided we like the name Sierra.

I'll ba asking around again for anyone who has a scanner.... You have to see her shots! What a little character already!!!!

again, thank you all, 

Tina, Jer, i'm glad you approve... LMBO! all my love to you, nd the crew!

:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL, last I looked you had picked out Cole andEmma right? And then I went on and said that my sis had picked boththose names. Well my sister was also tossing Sierra up in the air untilshe found out that my new cousin (born on Nov. 22) was named Sierra, soshe had to find a new one.

Congrats on the girl, I know so many girl's that have been born this year and only one boy who was coincidentally named Eli.:?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 29, 2005)

A baby girl! How wonderful! I'm so excited for you! Itfeels kind of like a new start in a way doesn't it? Like all of thesudden you know her in a more personal way. Congratulations on thebeginning of adeeper, morewonderful relationship!

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations, Lyndsy! 

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2005)

Congrats, Lyndsy! Sierra is a beautiful name! :love:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> We've decided we like the name Sierra.




GREATNAME!!!



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone SO much!:thanks:

Raz, you're absolutly right, it was like a new start, and I 'know' her all of a sudden. 

Carolyn, gosh girl, where has time gone, it seems FOREVER since we've talked... I'm glad you like the name...

MBB, What can I say, except great minds think alike! LOL!

Naturestee, and laura, thank you for your well wishes.

I CAN'T wait to meet her.

I know already she'll have very dark features, as Peter is very dark,with chocolate brown eyes, and black hair, and my hair is 'naturally'dark, with hazel eyes. I do hope she gets Peters skin, it's an olivetone, and tans easily, where as mine is very fair, and I burn.

Either way she'll be gorgeous...

:bunnydance:

:monkey:'s!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I CAN'T wait to meet her.
> 
> 
> :bunnydance:
> ...



Reminds me of when I was near the endwith my first baby... We already knew it was a boy and had alreadypicked out his name. We always called him by his name, had his roomfinished, bags packed for the hospital, his coming home outfit pickedout, his blankies and clothes all washed... justwaiting...

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS...It seemed like I had waited all my life for mylittle boy. One evening my husband came home and found me sitting inthe middle of the floor in the baby's room crying. I had some of hislittle clothes in my lap and was crying so hard I couldn't breathe.Naturally my husband assumed something awfulhad happened.Butwhen I could finally catch my breath, all I could say was,"I want him out!" 

I just wanted to hold him, smell him,talk to him, tell him how much Iloved himandwantedhim... I didn't want to wait anymore!:X

Raspberry


----------



## lyndsy (Nov 30, 2005)

AWW, RAZ that's so sweet, and EXACTLY how I feel!

Can you imagine how poor Stephanie must feel....

:monkey:'s!


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Well it's been a while, and I thought Iwould post you this AWESOME news!!!!

Last night, well actually 2 am, PETER FELT THE BABY FOR THE FIRSTTIME!!!! He was SOOOO excited! Then right after a couple of jabs, shegot the hiccups! That was another first for me! At first we thought shewas just moving, but then when it had a pattern, we realized it was thehiccups! 

It really is AMAZING! 

:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Little Munchkin!! Getting the hiccups 'cause she was excited about Dad. :inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Dec 19, 2005)

Aww great news. That is a precious moment whenthey get the hiccups. Can you see your tummy move whenshemoves about yet? I'm glad all is progressing well.

How are the monkeys?

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 19, 2005)

That's awesome! I'll never forget the first timeI felt Ayla flutter. I was reading on the couch with my kitty Lestat.Of course, Dave couldn't feel it yet, but it was just incredible. 

Wait until she's really kicking and squirming around in there. I hadone foot firmly planted under my rib for quite a while. Do NOT missthat! 

Raz, I know that feeling. I would just sit there and yearn for labor tobegin, I was so ready to meet her and have it all over. I've only beena mother for two weeks now, but really, this is the happiest I've everbeen in my life.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 20, 2005)

Hiccups were sucha reminder that baby was a real person! I mean c'moneverybody gets hiccups!What an exciting evening for youandPeter! 

Raspberry


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh the second half of pregnancy is so much funner because you can feel the baby movements and then the whole stomach movements.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2005)

Until the last month hits and seems to go on forever! 

Ayla had the hiccups all the time when I was pregnant for her, and she gets them at least once a day now that she's here.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 21, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Until the last month hits and seems to go on forever!
> 
> Ayla had the hiccups all the time when I was pregnant for her, and she gets them at least once a day now that she's here.


Arty was getting hiccups all the time in the first months especially after he would burp.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 21, 2005)

You should hear what the hiccups sound like when they start when the monitors are around the stomach, it sounds so funny!

Those mean nasty hiccups!

My sister didn't seem to enjoy the moving too much, LOL, she just wanted him out.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 21, 2005)

My baby used to hate monitors for some reason.While I was induced, I had to be on them all the time and he just kepthitting them from inside. Instead of heartbeat all we could hear wasstatic.


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 29, 2005)

YOU ARE NEVER GOING TO BELIEVE THIS ONE......



Christmas Day, we went to my dads house for dinner. We left around 2pm,and the rabbits had thier run, and salads, and we weren't going to belate.

I cane home to find Buster INSIDE Tuckers cage....:shock2:TheWEIRDER thing of it was, that his cage was still all closed up!!! ANDso was Tuckers.

They are both fine, and there was NO fur, cuts, blood or ANYTHING THANK GOODNESS!!!!

I just can't figure out how on earth they had gotten to eachother, andthe miracle of it was they are both alive! You should see the two ofthem together...



HOW FREAKY IS THAT!?!?!?!?!?:disgust:



I hope you all had a GREAT holiday, Steph how was baby Aylas first Christmas?????

I got a gift certificate for a 4d ultrasound package!!! So, you'll allbe able to see her, because it comes with a cd with pics on it for thecomputer!!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!

My appointment is on the 21st of January. We'll be ab;e to her little hands, and toes, and face!!!! (make sure it's a girl...) 

until next time, 

Have a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

(someone PLEASE have a drink for me)

:monkey:'s!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like youneed for someone to have that drink for you after finding your boys inthe same cage together! :shock:

I can't believe you were so lucky as to have them turn out to be just fine!!

I'm so excited about your 4D ultra sound!:bunnydance:Only a few weeks and we will be seeing that baby!

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2005)

That is so wierd how they got to be in the samecage (Twilight Zone music plays in background)! Glad that they wereboth safe and sound - are you going to keep them together?

It will be great to see your baby in the ultrasound - how exciting 

Jan


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 30, 2005)

Weird goings-on at Christmas eh Lyndsy? Could someone be playing a joke on you?


----------



## lyndsy (Dec 30, 2005)

No jokes being played here, it's just myself, and the hubby. (human wise) Noone was home...

You're right raz, it was a freakin' miracle they are both fine.... Now you see why they are named THE MONKEYS!!!!

I won't be keeping them together, as they began fighting again! Little nutballs!

I can't wait to show you all the 3D ultrasound pics!!! She isa little squirmer. She doesn't stop moving, it really is quite funny,and a bit annoying when you're trying to sleep, and she's in thereusing you like a personal gym!

I'm SOOOOOOO excited!

:elephant::bunnydance::colors:


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 10, 2006)

Lyndsy, we haven't heard from you in a while. You must be due soon! I hope you and the monkeys are doing well!


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 11, 2006)

We need updates desperately.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Apr 11, 2006)

hi



just bene readin this topic! there is just to much to read but wot ivegot from what i have read is that someone is gettin a new bunny, a girland already has some! they plan to call the new one Emma? 

once she has arrived then they will make a soap out of them as it will b so sweet!

hope ive got the info right! lol


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 12, 2006)

Lyndsy stays intouch with me. I will pasteexcerpts fromemails Ireceived from her - I'm not going to give many details because I knowLyndsy will want to do that herself. I just want you all to know whathas happened so you can include her in your thoughts and prayers. 
Raspberry
*********************

March 30, 2006


Hello! 

Baby Mackenna turned out to be Baby Cole!

He was 4 1/2 weeks premature, he is havingdifficulty breathing, and eating from a bottle. So he's in the neonatalintensive care unit, he also has jaundice.

We go and visit him everyday, and he is gettingmuch better. He's almost back up to his birth weight, which by the waywas 6lbs, 10oz! For a preemie, he's pretty darn BIG!


April 7, 2006


Cole is now off all of his machines, and he hassurpassed his birth weight. He now weighs 6lbs, 11oz.

Please all keep praying, and thinking of us, andpray for Cole to have a full, and fast recovery so we can start ourlives as a family once and for all.

Nothing has been harder than having to go to ahospital to visit your newly born son... Peter and I do appreciate allyour love and support.


THANK YOU!
all our love,
Lyndsy, Peter, and baby Cole


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Lyndsy, I'm so sorry that you, Peter and Colehave had it so rough, but many, many congratulations anyway. At leastit sounds as though he is making good progress - I guess he isdesperate to join in playing with the other Monkeys!!!

I will be keeping you in my thought s and prayers, so that you can allbe together soon ray::hug2. Thanks to Razz forletting us know!

Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 12, 2006)

Congradulations!
I am so sorry that baby had problems when he was born, but its great that he is recovering.
I hope he'll be a very healthy baby and be lots of joy for his mommy and daddy.

Anna


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats on the baby! I'm sorry he's having these health problems. Any idea when he can come home?

Thanks for posting this, Raspberry!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 16, 2006)

Just receivedthisgreat news this morning! What a wonderful Easterpresent!





Raspberry





Hello everyone!!!!

Cole FINALLY came home on wednesday afternoon!
It's such a relief to have him home with us finally!
We had a quick check up at our family doctor, and he's doing GREAT!

I again just wanted to say thanks to you all for all your support,love, and care through this time. It has really meant alot to us. Thankyou.

all our love,
Lyns, Peter, and Cole


----------



## m.e. (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you, Razz, that is *great* news!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy first Easter Cole!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Razz. What a wonderful Easter gift - welcome home Cole 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2006)

That's wonderful news. Thanks for sharing, Raz. 

I wish all the best for Lyndsy, Peter and baby Cole.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 17, 2006)

What great news. I am so happy he is doing good.


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 17, 2006)

great news! glad to hear Cole is doing good!! Hope you had a Happy Easter!!


----------

